# Carrier Weathermaker 8000 blinking light



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

The low voltage fuse is open


----------



## oxicottin (Apr 20, 2008)

So its error 24... What kind of checks would I do?

UPDATE: I found this answer but I gotta go get the fuse...



> The fuse is located on your circuit board(in the front), It is a 3 amp automotive type fuse. If you dont have a 3amp you can use a 5 amp fuse but not any higher. Try replacing the fuse and if it blows again then you know you have a 24v short somewhere.



Thanks!


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

maybe grab a few ..... always nice to have spare ones...


----------



## oxicottin (Apr 20, 2008)

I am they come in a pack at autozone... thanks for the help!

UPDATE: The fuse was blown and replaced fixed my issue, thank you u saved me alot of money in hard times!


----------

